# Ultum4Spiderz Picture Thread



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

heres my 3 female Ts I got around 5 yr's  ago N coloratovillosus , B vagans , Texas Tan.. raised them all from small sizes NC 1/4" other two 2" to adult size


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

Very leggy MM 7" LP freshly molted doing stretches


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

Fireleg Male 5.5"


	

		
			
		

		
	
P Striata female 6 1/4"


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

Mexican fireleg juvie
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
A Brocklehursti before molt
	

		
			
		

		
	



B smithi




Photoshop KB


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

Holding King baboon
	

		
			
		

		
	



my 4 P P platyomma slings
(pinkbloom birdeaters)


----------



## BimBim (Dec 20, 2011)

nice pictures  thanks for sharing


----------



## vickywild (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice photos.  I'd maybe add a bit more substrate though, don't want a nasty fall!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 20, 2011)

Pics of my baby 14 OBT's & there containers.. some are pet holes others are visible Great overall spiders:biggrin:
First pic's show all the containers.. or most of them



Fresh molted baby OBT


Orange baboons are so cool!! best feeders of there size.. will kill & eat anything I toss into there containers


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 23, 2011)

A versicolor before its molt &  Nhandu cromatis juvie


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Handling  P Metallica & Ivory millipede*


----------



## donniedark0 (Dec 29, 2011)

awesome pics! btw your b vagan and fireleg are beautiful man. so nice looking. How are their temperaments?


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 29, 2011)

Your P. met sling will molt very soon.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 29, 2011)

B vagans is moody.. after breeding its freindly but skittish & very active  ..used to be so agressive if would do a threat pose from touching the cage.. until I breed it.. now its hungry:bomb:
Fireleg is a Major hair kicker I leave it alone.. it Hooked out.. but I bought a female Im posting pics of soon
My mexican fireleg absolutly wont bite.. I tested its mood so many times.. but it Stridulates


----------



## grayzone (Dec 30, 2011)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> My mexican fireleg absolutly wont bite.. I tested its mood so many times..


   for your sake i hope not lol... that versi is beautiful. got some nice lookin ts...you plan on always handling your P. metallica?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 2, 2012)

A diversipes & Pinkbloom birdeater juvie -suspected female:biggrin:


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Dec 21, 2012)

very cool pics.


----------

